# WARNING to vapers travelling to India



## Hooked (22/2/20)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2020-02-19_nna-warns-tourists.html
19 Feb. 2020

"The New Nicotine Alliance (NNA) has written to the UK Government about a situation in India. The country that receives over three quarters of a million UK visitors every year has taken to confiscating legal vaping equipment. Despite a ban on the sale of vape equipment, the act of vaping remains legal – but Indian officials are not following the legislation.

The NNA says it has become aware of five travellers who have suffered hard-line and unsanctioned action, but those affected could stretch to tens of thousands more UK citizens who have chosen vaping as a way of stopping smoking.

Regular UK traveller to Goa, Fiona Hodge, reported that UK vapers are having their property confiscated both on the way in and out of India. “I had to leave £60 worth of my property behind despite possession of e-cigarettes not being an offence under the law. UK tourists are being harassed at airports ... "

_[There is a previous post about India here, but I did this one as a separate post in order to draw the attention and warn people who might be planning a trip to India.]_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/20)

Another country that will never see me!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (22/2/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar you travel to India yourself, what do you make of this?


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar you travel to India yourself, what do you make of this?


We give aide to India and in return they steal our vaping devices!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> We give aide to India and in return they steal our vaping devices!


Yeah I was wanting to go to India but now with this, they will never see me there. I'll go to Amsterdam instead. I may go in between June and July.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I was wanting to go to India but now with this, they will never see me there. I'll go to Amsterdam instead. I may go in between June and July.


Beautiful City is Amsterdam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/2/20)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar you travel to India yourself, what do you make of this?


I never saw them physically checking anyone's bags. I have visited 3 times and I walked straight out with my bags after immigration. 
Anyway, if anyone asks if u are carrying any, just say no. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> We give aide to India and in return they steal our vaping devices!


Fyi, they dont "only" steal vaping devices. India's airport customs is like any other third world country's customs. 
U will find this interesting https://scroll.in/field/837105/indi...r-12-hours-after-authorities-seize-their-guns

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

